# Nuevo en Gentoo: problemas con Gnome

## simonbcn

Hola,

Recientemente he decidido pasarme de Ubuntu a Gentoo por varias razones que ahora no comentaré (lo haré en otro post cuando consiga que mi instalación de Gnome en Gentoo funcione bien  :Wink:   ).

Al grano, tengo (de momento) 3 problemas con Gnome en Gentoo. He leído las guías de Gentoo y he buscado info en Google pero aunque he encontrado otros hilos con problemas parecidos, no he encontrado ninguna solución:

El idioma español en Gnome:

En la pantalla de entrada (GDM Login) por defecto me sale en inglés pero me permite cambiarla a español. Selecciono "es_ES.UTF-8" y entro, pero en Gnome me aparece todo en inglés (excepto la fecha y alguna cosilla más).

Esto es lo que me aparece si ejecuto "env" y "locale" en una consola dentro de Gnome (dejo solo lo que puede ser relevante al problema):

```
$ env

XDG_MENU_PREFIX=gnome-

LC_ALL=

PRELINK_PATH_MASK=/usr/lib64/klibc:/usr/lib64/libfreebl3.so:/usr/lib64/libnssdbm3.so:/usr/lib64/libsoftokn3.so

GDK_USE_XFT=1

XDG_CONFIG_DIRS=/etc/xdg

DESKTOP_SESSION=gnome

LC_MESSAGES=C

LC_COLLATE=C

LANG=es_ES.UTF-8

GDM_LANG=es_ES.UTF-8

GSETTINGS_BACKEND=gconf

GDMSESSION=gnome

XDG_DATA_DIRS=/usr/local/share:/usr/share:/usr/share/gdm

$ locale

LANG=es_ES.UTF-8

LC_CTYPE="es_ES.UTF-8"

LC_NUMERIC="es_ES.UTF-8"

LC_TIME="es_ES.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE=C

LC_MONETARY="es_ES.UTF-8"

LC_MESSAGES=C

LC_PAPER="es_ES.UTF-8"

LC_NAME="es_ES.UTF-8"

LC_ADDRESS="es_ES.UTF-8"

LC_TELEPHONE="es_ES.UTF-8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="es_ES.UTF-8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="es_ES.UTF-8"

LC_ALL=

```

Lo mismo para "emerge --info gnome" (este lo dejo tal cual sale):

```
$ emerge --info gnome

Portage 2.1.10.3 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop/gnome, gcc-4.4.5, glibc-2.12.2-r0, 2.6.39-gentoo-r3 x86_64)

=================================================================

                        System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.39-gentoo-r3-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7_CPU_950_@_3.07GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.3

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 01 Aug 2011 09:45:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:          4.1_p9

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:          2.7.1-r1, 3.1.3-r1

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.4-r1

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.26

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.0.3

sys-apps/openrc:          0.8.3-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.4

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.9.6-r3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:       2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.4.5

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.4.1-r1

sys-devel/libtool:        2.2.10

sys-devel/make:           3.82

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 2.6.36.1 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.12.2

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -mtune=native -w -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -mtune=native -w -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ http://gentoo-euetib.upc.es/mirror/gentoo/"

LANG="es_ES.UTF-8"

LC_ALL=""

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="es_ES es"

MAKEOPTS="-j8 -s"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync.fr.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="64bit X a52 aac acl acpi aio alac alsa amd64 apng applet archive asf ass asyncns audio automount avcodec avformat bash-completion berkdb bracketcompletion branding bzip2 cairo caps cdda cddb cdio cdr charmap cleartype cli colordiff colorpicker connection-sharing consolekit cracklib cron crypt css cuda cups curl cxx dbus devfs-compat device-mapper disk-partition drawing drawspaces dri dts dvd dvdnav dvdr enca encode exif extensions faac faad fam ffmpeg firefox flac fontconfig fortran fts gconf gd gdbm gdm gdu geoip gif glade glib glibc-omitfp gnome gnome-keyring gphoto2 gpm grub gstreamer gtk gtk3 hddtemp hpn hwdb iconv icu imagemagick imap inotify ipc iproute2 iptables ipv6 java javascript jce jit joinlines jpeg jpeg2k justify keymap lame lcms ldap less libnotify libsamplerate lm_sensors logrotate lzma lzo mac mad matroska metric mime mirage mmx mng modules mozsha1 mp3 mp4 mpd mpeg mplayer mudflap multilib nautilus ncurses network network-cron nfs nfsv3 nfsv4 nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ntfs nvidia ogg ogm opengl openmp osdmenu oss pam pango pcre pdf perl pidgin png policykit ppds python quicktime rar readline realtime rtmp rtsp samba sdl session sftp shared-dricore shared-glapi showtabbar slp smp sound spell sqlite sqlite3 srt sse sse2 sse3 sse4 sse4_1 sse4a ssl ssse3 startup-notification subversion sudo svg swscale sysfs syslog sysvipc tcpd telepathy templates terminal themes theora threads thumbnail thunderbird tiff truetype twolame udev unicode usb utp vaapi vdpau virtualbox vorbis vpx wav wavpack webkit x264 xcb xml xorg xscreensaver xulrunner xv xvid xvmc youtube zip zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="braindump flow karbon kexi kpresenter krita tables words" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="es_ES es" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

=================================================================

                        Package Settings

=================================================================

gnome-base/gnome-2.32.1 was built with the following:

USE="cdr cups dvdr ldap (multilib) policykit -accessibility -mono"

```

Y por último mi make.conf:

```
CFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -mtune=native -w -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j8 -s"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

# These are the USE flags that were used in addition to what is provided by the

# profile used for building.

USE="64bit X acpi aio alac alsa apng applet archive asf ass asyncns audio

     automount avcodec avformat bash-completion bracketcompletion caps cddb

     cdio cdr charmap cleartype colordiff colorpicker connection-sharing cron

     css cuda curl dbus devfs-compat device-mapper disk-partition drawing

     drawspaces dvd dvdnav enca extensions faac faad ffmpeg fontconfig fts

     gconf gd gdm geoip glade glib glibc-omitfp gnome gphoto2 grub gtk gtk3

     hddtemp hpn hwdb icu imagemagick imap inotify ipc iproute2 iptables java

     javascript jce jit joinlines jpeg2k justify keymap lame less libnotify

     libsamplerate lm_sensors logrotate lzma lzo mac matroska metric mime

     mirage mozsha1 mpd mplayer network network-cron nfs nfsv3 nfsv4 nsplugin

     ntfs nvidia ogm osdmenu oss pidgin quicktime rar real realtime rtmp rtsp

     samba sftp shared-dricore shared-glapi showtabbar slp smp sound sqlite

     sqlite3 srt sse3 sse4 sse4_1 sse4a ssse3 subversion sudo svg swscale

     syslog sysvipc telepathy templates terminal themes theora threads

     thumbnail thunderbird twolame udev utp vaapi vdpau virtualbox vpx wav

     wavpack webkit xcb xscreensaver xvmc youtube zip -accessibility

     -artworkextra -battery -beeper -bidi -bindist -bluetooth -bluray -brltty

     -contracted-braille -crashreporter -daap -debug -debugger -dso -eds

     -emboss -emerald -epiphany -evo -floppy -gajim -ios -ios-vout -ipod -irda

     -isdn -joystick -karma -kde -kdm -lastfm -lastfmradio -libv4l -libv4l2

     -lightning -linsys -lirc -live -lyrics -macosx -macosx-audio

     -macosx-dialog-provider -macosx-eyetv -macosx-qtcapture

     -macosx-quartztext -macosx-vout -mail -matrox -mdadm -midi

     -networkmanager -nokia -pppd -pulseaudio -pvr -qt3support -qt4 -radio

     -radius -rdesktop -seamonkey -ssh1 -truetype-debugger -upnp -v4l -v4l2

     -webcam -webphoto -wifi -wiimote -wimax -xinerama"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

LINGUAS="es_ES es"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ http://gentoo-euetib.upc.es/mirror/gentoo/"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.fr.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"
```

Inicialmente tenía puesto solo "es_ES" en LINGUAS pero me pareció que algunas aplicaciones no reconocían esta cadena como español de España y decidí añadir también "es", pero esto lo hice después de instalar Gnome.

¿Alguna idea de donde puede estar el problema?    :Sad: 

Las aplicaciones preferidas en Gnome: no consigo que me cambie el navegador a Firefox y el cliente de correo a Thunderbird.

He seleccionado con la aplicación "gnome-default-applications-properties" lo siguiente:

http://img97.imageshack.us/img97/6683/captura20110801185750.png (no se pueden adjuntar imagenes en este foro?  :Confused:  )

Y, como tengo un teclado multimedia, he mapeado la teclas correspondientes para abrir el programa de correo (Thunderbird) y el navegador web (Firefox):

http://img717.imageshack.us/img717/4732/captura20110801190056.png

Pero cuando pulso esas teclas me abre el Evolution y Epiphany.   

He probado a salir y volver a entrar en la sesión de Gnome pero ni caso.  :Sad: 

Y ya que estamos, ¿cómo puedo desinstalar Evolution y Epiphany? No los uso, no me gustan y ocupan espacio. Los he desinstalado con "emerge -C ..." pero si luego hago un "emerge --update" los vuelve a instalar el muy jodido!   :Rolling Eyes: 

El sonido de las alertas en Thunderbird.

Aquí el problema es que tengo definido que me avise con un sonido cuando llegue nuevo correo o se produzca una alarma del calendario. Pero cuando esto ocurre Thunderbird se cierra con un "Segmentation fault".

En el resto de aplicaciones el sonido funciona sin problemas: vídeo de YouTube (en Firefox), sonidos del sistema, música (WAV, MP3, FLAC, etc...) pero en el Thunderbird no hay manera.

Estos son los paquetes de alsa instalados:

```
$ emerge -s alsa

Searching...    

[ Results for search key : alsa ]

[ Applications found : 20 ]

*  dev-python/pyalsa

      Latest version available: 1.0.22

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 38 kB

      Homepage:      http://alsa-project.org/

      Description:   Python Bindings for Alsa lib

      License:       GPL-2

*  dev-python/pyalsaaudio

      Latest version available: 0.6

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 73 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.sourceforge.net/projects/pyalsaaudio http://pypi.python.org/pypi/pyalsaaudio

      Description:   A Python wrapper for the ALSA API

      License:       PSF-2.4

*  media-libs/alsa-lib

      Latest version available: 1.0.23

      Latest version installed: 1.0.23

      Size of files: 789 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.alsa-project.org/

      Description:   Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Library

      License:       LGPL-2.1

*  media-libs/alsa-oss

      Latest version available: 1.0.17

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 242 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.alsa-project.org/

      Description:   Advanced Linux Sound Architecture OSS compatibility layer.

      License:       GPL-2

*  media-libs/libclalsadrv

      Latest version available: 1.2.2

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 12 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.kokkinizita.net/linuxaudio/

      Description:   An audio library by Fons Adriaensen <fons.adriaensen@skynet.be>

      License:       GPL-2

*  media-plugins/alsa-plugins

      Latest version available: 1.0.23-r1

      Latest version installed: 1.0.23-r1

      Size of files: 318 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.alsa-project.org/

      Description:   ALSA extra plugins

      License:       GPL-2 LGPL-2.1

*  media-plugins/alsaequal

      Latest version available: 0.6

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 23 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.thedigitalmachine.net/alsaequal.html

      Description:   a real-time adjustable equalizer plugin for ALSA

      License:       LGPL-2.1

*  media-plugins/gst-plugins-alsa

      Latest version available: 0.10.32

      Latest version installed: 0.10.32

      Size of files: 2,656 kB

      Homepage:      http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org/

      Description:   plugin for gstreamer

      License:       GPL-2

*  media-sound/alsa-driver [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 9999

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 0 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.alsa-project.org/

      Description:   Advanced Linux Sound Architecture kernel modules

      License:       GPL-2 LGPL-2.1

*  media-sound/alsa-firmware

      Latest version available: 1.0.23

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 3,678 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.alsa-project.org/

      Description:   Advanced Linux Sound Architecture firmware

      License:       GPL-2

*  media-sound/alsa-headers

      Latest version available: 1.0.23

      Latest version installed: 1.0.23

      Size of files: 3,259 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.alsa-project.org/

      Description:   Header files for Advanced Linux Sound Architecture kernel modules

      License:       GPL-2

*  media-sound/alsa-tools

      Latest version available: 1.0.23

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 1,566 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.alsa-project.org/

      Description:   Advanced Linux Sound Architecture tools

      License:       GPL-2

*  media-sound/alsa-utils

      Latest version available: 1.0.23-r1

      Latest version installed: 1.0.23-r1

      Size of files: 4,311 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.alsa-project.org/

      Description:   Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Utils (alsactl, alsamixer, etc.)

      License:       GPL-2

*  media-sound/alsamixer-app [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 0.1

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 26 kB

      Homepage:      http://dockapps.org/file.php/id/253

      Description:   AlsaMixer.app is a simple mixer dockapp

      License:       GPL-2

*  media-sound/alsamixergui

      Latest version available: 0.9.0.1.2-r4

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 68 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.gentoo.org

      Description:   FLTK based amixer Frontend

      License:       GPL-2

*  media-sound/alsaplayer

      Latest version available: 0.99.80-r1

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 786 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.alsaplayer.org

      Description:   A heavily multi-threaded pluggable audio player.

      License:       GPL-2

*  media-sound/gnome-alsamixer

      Latest version available: 0.9.6

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 91 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.paw.za.org/projects/gnome-alsamixer

      Description:   Gnome based ALSA Mixer

      License:       GPL-2

*  sec-policy/selinux-alsa [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 2.20101213-r1

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 546 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/hardened/selinux/

      Description:   SELinux policy for general applications

      License:       GPL-2

```

Sobre esto añadir que inicialmente instalé pulseaudio pero luego lo desinstalé porque no lo veo necesario, añadí al USE "-pulseaudio" y ejecuté un "emerge --update --deep --newuse world" en el cual recompiló, entre otros, Thunderbird.

Agradecería cualquier ayuda. Un saludo.

----------

## simonbcn

Más datos:

Sobre el problema de Thunderbird, leyendo lo que ponen en otros hilos he instalado esound y lo he activado con rc-update como default. Pero sigue sin haber sonido ni tampoco muestra ningún error relacionado en la consola de errores de Thunderbird.

El que se cierre con "Segmentation fault" solo pasa si selecciono un wav en concreto.

La verdad es que después de las horas que he estado delante del ordenador para instalar Gentoo con Gnome, he quedado muy decepcionado con el resultado obtenido.   :Sad: 

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> pero en Gnome me aparece todo en inglés (excepto la fecha y alguna cosilla más). 

 

y si seleccionas el idioma correcto en el panel de control ?

 *Quote:*   

> Inicialmente tenía puesto solo "es_ES" en LINGUAS pero me pareció que algunas aplicaciones no reconocían esta cadena como español de España y decidí añadir también "es", pero esto lo hice después de instalar Gnome. 

 

eso creo que da igual en el caso de gnome, pero deberías recompilar todos los paquetes que tengan la use linguas_es.

 *Quote:*   

> Pero cuando pulso esas teclas me abre el Evolution y Epiphany. 

 

y en el panel de control te siguen apareciendo firefox y thunderbird como predeterminados ?

Que ocurre si ejecutas gconftool-2 -s -t string /desktop/gnome/url-handlers/http/command 'firefox "%s"'. Con eso deberías poner firefox como el navegador por defecto.

 *Quote:*   

> ¿cómo puedo desinstalar Evolution y Epiphany?

 

supongo que has instalado gnome ( emerge -av gnome o similar), evo y epiphany son dependencias del metapaquete gnome en gentoo. Si no los necesitas, pero si quires otras dependencias, lo mejor seguramente sea que copies el ebuild a tu overlay local, borres estas dependencias del ebuild y lo reinstales, p.ej. :

```
- mkdir -p /usr/local/overlay/gnome-base/gnome 

- cd /usr/local/overlay/gnome-base/gnome

- cp -R /usr/portage/gnome-base/gnome/* .

- añade PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/overlay" a tu /etc/make.conf

- editas el ebuild del gnome que tengas instalado y eliminas las líneas que hagan referencia a evo y epiphany.

- ejecuta ebuild el_ebuild_que_has_ modificado.ebuild manifest

- emerge -av1 gnome - debería indicarte que está instalando el ebuild del overlay 

- emerge -pv --depclean - aqui debería eliminarte ambos paquetes y sus dependencias en caso de que aún las tuvieras instaladas.
```

esto puede resultar tedioso, lo que suelen hacer la mayoría (creo yo) es usar el metapaquete gnome-light que te instalará un gnome con lo justo y necesario. Luego puedes instalar las aplicaciones de gnome a mayores que necesites.

 *Quote:*   

> El que se cierre con "Segmentation fault" solo pasa si selecciono un wav en concreto.

 

igual el wav está corrupto ? déjanos ver la salida de un emerge -av1 media-plugins/gst-plugins-meta pls.

 *Quote:*   

> Estos son los paquetes de alsa instalados

 

con "emerge -s alsa" buscas los paquetes con el nombre alsa disponibles en la repo de gentoo, independientemente de que esté instalado o no.

para saber que es lo que tienes instalado te sugiero que mejor uses qlist ( dentro del paquete portage-utils),. p.ej. :

```
qlist -ICv alsa

dev-python/pyalsaaudio-0.6

media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.24.1

media-plugins/gst-plugins-alsa-0.10.35

media-sound/alsa-headers-1.0.24

media-sound/alsa-utils-1.0.24.2-r1
```

a ver si todo este rollo sirve para algo ...

saluetes y bienvenido a gentoo !

----------

## i92guboj

Hello.

En cuanto al lenguaje en Gnome, no tengo ni idea de si Gnome respeta las variables LC_. Tampoco sé si es necesario instalar algo más para tener las traduccioens. En KDE, por ejemplo,es necesario instalar el paquete kde-l10n. Seguramente algún usuario de Gnome pueda ayudar mejor que yo. En cualquier caso, $LINGUAS es parte de las USE flags, así que si has cambiado dicha variable reciemtemente deberías usar "emerge -auDvN world" para asegurarte de que todo los paquetes que necesitan ser recompilados debido a $LINGUAS se actualicen. Quizás el problema sea ese.

En cuanto a las aplicaciones preferidas, recuerdo perfectamente que hay un apartado en el panel de control de Gnome que permita cambiarlas. No obstante, ésto solo afecta a las aplicaciones Gnome puras. El resto de aplicaciones pueden tener formas distintas de configurar sus programas ayudantes. En otras palabras, lo que configures en el centro de control de Gnome solo tiene efecto para Gnome y sus aplicaciones integradas.

 *Quote:*   

> Y ya que estamos, ¿cómo puedo desinstalar Evolution y Epiphany? No los uso, no me gustan y ocupan espacio. Los he desinstalado con "emerge -C ..." pero si luego hago un "emerge --update" los vuelve a instalar el muy jodido!   

 

Si quieres algo más modular, tendrás que instalar gnome-light en lugar de gnome. Eso te dará más control, pero también echarás en falta muchas funcionalidades que tendrás que ir instalando a mano poco a poco conforme las vayas echando de menos. A veces se pueden recortar dependencias desactivando USE flags. Por ejemplo, sé que el flag "eds" desactiva lo relacionado con evolution data server,  pero las USE solo pueden controlar componentes que son opcionales. En otras palabras, por mucho que tengas USE=-gtk, gtk+ se instalará si usas gnome porque no es una dependencia opcional.

 *Quote:*   

> [*]El sonido de las alertas en Thunderbird.
> 
> Aquí el problema es que tengo definido que me avise con un sonido cuando llegue nuevo correo o se produzca una alarma del calendario. Pero cuando esto ocurre Thunderbird se cierra con un "Segmentation fault".

 

Si lo ejecutas en un terminal, qué salida obtienes? Podría ocurrir que pulseaudio o algún otro demonio de sonido tenga la tarjeta ocupada y thunderbird no pueda acceder a ella. O que el wav que usas esté corrupto y un bug en el backend the gstreamer haga fallar a la aplicación cliente (thunderbird en este caso).

En el futuro, por favor, intenta usar un hilo distinto para cada problema.

----------

## simonbcn

 *gringo wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   pero en Gnome me aparece todo en inglés (excepto la fecha y alguna cosilla más).  
> 
> y si seleccionas el idioma correcto en el panel de control ?

 

Lo del panel de control ya lo intenté, porque en Ubuntu tenía esa opción, pero aquí no la veo por ningún lado: http://img98.imageshack.us/img98/473/captura20110802111334.png

¿Sabes qué paquete es el que me falta por instalar?

 *gringo wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Inicialmente tenía puesto solo "es_ES" en LINGUAS pero me pareció que algunas aplicaciones no reconocían esta cadena como español de España y decidí añadir también "es", pero esto lo hice después de instalar Gnome.  
> 
> eso creo que da igual en el caso de gnome, pero deberías recompilar todos los paquetes que tengan la use linguas_es.

 

Ayer desinstalé el meta-package "gnome" e instalé "gnome-light" y luego recompilé todo con: "emerge -euvDN" (el PC estuvo casi toda la noche compilando!) y hoy sigue igual!   :Sad: 

De todas formas, ¿cómo localizo los paquetes con esa use? He probado con "emerge -pv gnome" pero no me aparece nada del idioma y con equery tampoco.

 *gringo wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Pero cuando pulso esas teclas me abre el Evolution y Epiphany.  
> 
> y en el panel de control te siguen apareciendo firefox y thunderbird como predeterminados ?
> 
> Que ocurre si ejecutas gconftool-2 -s -t string /desktop/gnome/url-handlers/http/command 'firefox "%s"'. Con eso deberías poner firefox como el navegador por defecto.

 

Si pruebo esto sí que funciona, pero Gnome pasa olímpicamente de lo que le dice gnome-preferred. (un apunte: El %s es sin comillas si no abre el contenido del home.)

He ejecutado "gnome-default-applications-properties" desde consola y me muestra un error:

```
Gtk-Message: Failed to load module "gnomesegvhandler"
```

Estoy buscando información sobre este error.

 *gringo wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   El que se cierre con "Segmentation fault" solo pasa si selecciono un wav en concreto. 
> 
> igual el wav está corrupto ? déjanos ver la salida de un emerge -av1 media-plugins/gst-plugins-meta pls.

 

Ya, podría ser, aunque es el mismo que usaba antes en Ubuntu. De todas formas he probado con otros y, aunque no falle, tampoco suena.

```
# emerge -av1 media-plugins/gst-plugins-meta

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-meta-0.10-r5  USE="X a52 aac alsa dvd esd ffmpeg flac lame mp3 mpeg ogg oss theora vorbis wavpack xv -dv -dvb -musepack -mythtv -pulseaudio -taglib -v4l2" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

```

Lo mismo para Thunderbird:

```
# emerge -pv1 thunderbird

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ~] mail-client/thunderbird-5.0  USE="alsa crypt dbus gconf ipc libnotify startup-notification -bindist -crashreporter -custom-cflags -custom-optimization -debug -lightning -mozdom -system-sqlite -wifi" LINGUAS="es -ar -bg -ca -cs -da -de -en -en_GB -en_US -es_AR -es_ES -et -eu -fi -fr -fy -fy_NL -ga -ga_IE -he -hu -is -it -ja -ko -lt -nb -nb_NO -nl -nn -nn_NO -pa -pa_IN -pl -pt -pt_BR -pt_PT -ru -si -sk -sl -sq -sv -sv_SE -tr -uk -zh_TW" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

```

Estos son los paquetes de alsa y esound instalados:

```
# qlist -ICv alsa

media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.23

media-plugins/alsa-plugins-1.0.23-r1

media-plugins/gst-plugins-alsa-0.10.32

media-sound/alsa-headers-1.0.23

media-sound/alsa-utils-1.0.23-r1

# qlist -ICv esd

app-admin/eselect-esd-20060719

media-plugins/gst-plugins-esd-0.10.28

localhost simon # qlist -ICv esound

media-sound/esound-0.2.41

```

----------

## simonbcn

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> En cuanto al lenguaje en Gnome, no tengo ni idea de si Gnome respeta las variables LC_. Tampoco sé si es necesario instalar algo más para tener las traduccioens. En KDE, por ejemplo,es necesario instalar el paquete kde-l10n. Seguramente algún usuario de Gnome pueda ayudar mejor que yo. En cualquier caso, $LINGUAS es parte de las USE flags, así que si has cambiado dicha variable reciemtemente deberías usar "emerge -auDvN world" para asegurarte de que todo los paquetes que necesitan ser recompilados debido a $LINGUAS se actualicen. Quizás el problema sea ese.

 

Esto también lo pensé porque en otras distros el Gnome tiene paquetes de idioma aparte pero en este caso parece que no es así: "emerge -s gnome | grep l10n" no devuelve nada.

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> En cuanto a las aplicaciones preferidas, recuerdo perfectamente que hay un apartado en el panel de control de Gnome que permita cambiarlas. No obstante, ésto solo afecta a las aplicaciones Gnome puras. El resto de aplicaciones pueden tener formas distintas de configurar sus programas ayudantes. En otras palabras, lo que configures en el centro de control de Gnome solo tiene efecto para Gnome y sus aplicaciones integradas. 

 

Sí, eso es precisamente lo que hice pero no está funcionando (lo comenté en mi primer mensaje).

Debéis tener en cuenta que aunque en Gentoo soy novato, llevo años usando Gnome con Ubuntu (también OpenSUSE, pero hace muchos años ya). Me sé manejar bien en Gnome, el problema es que en Gentoo ando bastante perdido porque la gestión de paquetes es totalmente diferente y, por otro lado, si exceptuamos la documentación oficial (que, en algunos casos, está obsoleta o no del todo correcta) y estos foros, hay muy poca información disponible. Especialmente con respecto a problemas concretos como estos.

En cualquier caso, agradezco vuestra ayuda.

La verdad es que comencé ilusionado con esta instalación pero se me está haciendo cuesta arriba. Porque lo que me parece una ventaja: la instalación de paquetes desde los fuentes, con todos estos problemas se está convirtiendo en una pesadilla.   :Sad: 

AÑADO:

Estaba pensando en hacer una reinstalación de todo desde cero. Instalando solo gnome-light... Pero me da una pereza tremenda.   :Rolling Eyes: 

AÑADO 2:

Con respecto al sonido. Instalar ALSA está claro que no es suficiente, hay muchas aplicaciones que requieren de un intermediario. ¿Cual me recomendáis? Esound es más antiguo pero por si solo no está funcionando (por lo menos no con respecto a Thunderbird), ¿debería probar Pulsesound?

----------

## i92guboj

 *simonbcn wrote:*   

>  *i92guboj wrote:*   En cuanto al lenguaje en Gnome, no tengo ni idea de si Gnome respeta las variables LC_. Tampoco sé si es necesario instalar algo más para tener las traduccioens. En KDE, por ejemplo,es necesario instalar el paquete kde-l10n. Seguramente algún usuario de Gnome pueda ayudar mejor que yo. En cualquier caso, $LINGUAS es parte de las USE flags, así que si has cambiado dicha variable reciemtemente deberías usar "emerge -auDvN world" para asegurarte de que todo los paquetes que necesitan ser recompilados debido a $LINGUAS se actualicen. Quizás el problema sea ese. 
> 
> Esto también lo pensé porque en otras distros el Gnome tiene paquetes de idioma aparte pero en este caso parece que no es así: "emerge -s gnome | grep l10n" no devuelve nada.

 

Sólo para estar seguro (y perdón si esta información está más arriba pero tengo la memoria de un pez):

a) si haces "USE=nls emerge -auDvN world", aparece algún paquete para recompilar?

b) ejecuta este comando y dinos qué devuelve: "locale -a"

Es cierto que llegar al nivel de funcionalidad de otras distros que lo traen todo de serie es complicado empezando desde cero. También es cierto que gnome en gentoo nunca ha ido muy fino, para mi. Seguramente mi falta de interés en Gnome tenga bastante que ver con ello. Así sin pensar mucho me vienen a la memoria problemas en el arranque, en los tipos mime y en los backends multimedia, que han sido recurrentes en gnome (al menos en Gentoo) desde que siempre. No te puedo decir si el problema es de gnome o de Gentoo. En ubuntu seguro que funciona, pero también es cierto que canonical parchea todo lo parcheable hasta la saciedad para dejarlo pulido para el usuario final, así que tampoco es una buena forma de medirlo.

----------

## i92guboj

 *simonbcn wrote:*   

> 
> 
> AÑADO 2:
> 
> Con respecto al sonido. Instalar ALSA está claro que no es suficiente, hay muchas aplicaciones que requieren de un intermediario. ¿Cual me recomendáis? Esound es más antiguo pero por si solo no está funcionando (por lo menos no con respecto a Thunderbird), ¿debería probar Pulsesound?

 

Jamás he usado pulseaudio, y esound está más muerto que vivo. Si no sabes si necesitas tal intermediario es que no lo necesitas. ¿Por qué piensas que necesitas algo aparte de alsa? Si gnome tiene tal requisito, es un requisito artificial.

----------

## simonbcn

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> a) si haces "USE=nls emerge -auDvN world", aparece algún paquete para recompilar?

 

Nada para recompilar..

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> b) ejecuta este comando y dinos qué devuelve: "locale -a"

 

```
# locale -a

C

POSIX

es_ES

es_ES.iso88591

es_ES.iso885915@euro

es_ES.utf8

es_ES@euro

spanish
```

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> Es cierto que llegar al nivel de funcionalidad de otras distros que lo traen todo de serie es complicado empezando desde cero. También es cierto que gnome en gentoo nunca ha ido muy fino, para mi. Seguramente mi falta de interés en Gnome tenga bastante que ver con ello. Así sin pensar mucho me vienen a la memoria problemas en el arranque, en los tipos mime y en los backends multimedia, que han sido recurrentes en gnome (al menos en Gentoo) desde que siempre. No te puedo decir si el problema es de gnome o de Gentoo. En ubuntu seguro que funciona, pero también es cierto que canonical parchea todo lo parcheable hasta la saciedad para dejarlo pulido para el usuario final, así que tampoco es una buena forma de medirlo.

 

Hombre, no quiero que se convierta esto en un flame pero por la experiencia que estoy teniendo me da la impresión que Gentoo como distro para un servidor (sin entorno gráfico) es la mejor. Pero como entorno de escritorio deja que desear.

Ubuntu, con sus cosas malas y buenas (todas cojean de algún lado), es un poco como el Windows de Linux, una distro ready-to-use (o casi). También podríamos incluir aquí a sus derivadas: Linux Mint, etc...

Si me quiero cambiar de Ubuntu es simplemente porque quería encontrar una rolling distro y esta es la que me pareció mejor.

----------

## simonbcn

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

>  *simonbcn wrote:*   
> 
> AÑADO 2:
> 
> Con respecto al sonido. Instalar ALSA está claro que no es suficiente, hay muchas aplicaciones que requieren de un intermediario. ¿Cual me recomendáis? Esound es más antiguo pero por si solo no está funcionando (por lo menos no con respecto a Thunderbird), ¿debería probar Pulsesound? 
> ...

 

Gnome no lo necesita, el sonido aquí funciona solo con ALSA, pero sí algunas aplicaciones que corren bajo él, como es el caso de Thunderbird.

----------

## i92guboj

De flame war nada, ¡altaría más!

Cada persona debe buscar hasta encontrar su distribución adecuada, y además eso variará a lo largo de nuestras vidas dependiendo de muchas cosas.  :Smile: 

Gentoo es una distro muy capaz como escritorio, pero desde luego lleva su tiempo acostumbrarse, y hay que conocer el gestor de paquetes para poder sacarle todo el provecho. Cosas como las USE flag o la falta de un paquete pueden hacer que cosas que en otras distros andan de serie no sean tan obvias en Gentoo (hasta que das con la tecla). Ésto no solo le pasa al novato, sino al usuario experimentado cuando hay un cambio importante (por ejemplo, de kde 3.x a 4.x).

En cualquier caso, puedes probar a ejecutar "locale-gen", y regenerar las locales, a ver si hubiera algún cambio. Por probar, aunque dudo que vaya a arreglar algo. También deberías revisar /etc/locale.gen (antes de lanzar locale-gen) y hacer algo de limpieza. No es necesario que añadas C. El mío solo tiene dos líneas:

```
es_ES.UTF-8 UTF-8

en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8
```

----------

## simonbcn

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> De flame war nada, ¡altaría más!
> 
> Cada persona debe buscar hasta encontrar su distribución adecuada, y además eso variará a lo largo de nuestras vidas dependiendo de muchas cosas. 
> 
> Gentoo es una distro muy capaz como escritorio, pero desde luego lleva su tiempo acostumbrarse, y hay que conocer el gestor de paquetes para poder sacarle todo el provecho. Cosas como las USE flag o la falta de un paquete pueden hacer que cosas que en otras distros andan de serie no sean tan obvias en Gentoo (hasta que das con la tecla). Ésto no solo le pasa al novato, sino al usuario experimentado cuando hay un cambio importante (por ejemplo, de kde 3.x a 4.x).
> ...

 

Mi /etc/locale-gen inicialmente tenía solo una:

```
es_ES.UTF-8 UTF-8
```

Debido a todos estos problemas añadí dos más y ahora está así:

```
es_ES.UTF-8 UTF-8

es_ES ISO-8859-1

es_ES@euro ISO-8859-15
```

Lo de locale-gen ya lo he probado pero nada.

----------

## Mulgano

 *simonbcn wrote:*   

>  *i92guboj wrote:*   De flame war nada, ¡altaría más!
> 
> .....
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Probar con esto en vuestro  '.bashrc'

export LC_ALL="es_ES.utf8"

Un saludo

----------

## gsardou

Muy buenos días a todos...

Quizás peque de entrometido, pero. ¿Has probado forzar el entorno completo al español?

Solo necesitas editar (o crear) el archivo "/etc/env.d/02locale" con la siguiente configuración:

```
Tachyon env.d # nano /etc/env.d/02locale

LANG="es_AR.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="es_AR.UTF-8"

```

Luego un "emerge -e world", y listo. Todo tu entorno estará configurando en español   :Wink: 

Es la primera cosa que configuro cuando instalo un Gentoo...

----------

## i92guboj

A estas alturas no sé nada de gnome ni de cómo arreglar el problema de localización, pero te puedo asegurar que setear unas cuantas variables de entorno LC en /etc/env.d/ no tiene nada que ver con un emerge -e world. Asumiendo que tus locales estén generadas, simplemente creando el archivo en env.d será suficiente (junto con un reinicio, para abreviar aunque no es estrictamente necesario). Si no, tan solo hay que generarlas como se explica más arriba en este mismo hilo.

----------

## lluisparcet

Hola simonbcn:

¿Has solucionado los problemas de idioma con gnome? Si aún no, dilo y te copiaré mis archivos de configuración. Yo también uso gnome y me funciona perfectamente tanto en consola como en gnome (En mi caso lo tengo en catalán pero el proceso es el mismo).

En cuanto al sonido, yo tampoco lo he tenido nunca muy claro, del porque usar pulseaudio si también hace falta alsa. En uno de mis PC tengo alsa y gnome sin pulse audio y en el otro alsa, gnome y pulse audio. La única diferencia que he notado en el que no tiene pulse audio es que en "Gnome-Sistema-Preferencia" no aparece el apartado de "Sonido". Supongo que alguna diferencia notable debe haber pero dado que mis exigencias en cuanto a sonido no son muy elevadas, no lo he notado.

Saludos cordiales.

----------

## simonbcn

Qué contento estoy!!   :Very Happy:  El fracaso anterior me dejó bastante chafado, después de las horas que había empleado en ello, así que decidí dejarlo y volver a Ubuntu.

Pero este fin de semana decidí retomar el tema porque reconozco que, a pesar de lo poco que he usado Gentoo, es una distro que me ha enamorado. El principal punto que me gusta especialmente de Gentoo y que, para otros, es su defecto, es el tema que compile todos los paquetes antes de instalarlos (creo que esto redunda en un sistema más rápido y eficiente). Y, por otro lado, en el poco tiempo que he usado esta distro he aprendido mucho sobre Linux.

Bueno, al grano, que siempre me enrollo, el caso es que esta vez conseguí instalar Gnome en español y a la primera!   :Shocked:   :Very Happy: 

Pongo mi configuración actual por si a alguien con el mismo problema le ayuda.

Mi /etc/make.conf actual:

```
# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

CFLAGS="-fPIC -O2 -Wall -w -pipe -march=native -mtune=native -fomit-frame-pointer -mfpmath=both -fivopts"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

LDFLAGS="${LDFLAGS} -Wl,--sort-common"

MAKEOPTS="-j8 -s"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

# These are the USE flags that were used in addition to what is provided by the

# profile used for building.

USE="-kde -qt4 X dbus gtk gnome branding introspection mmx sse sse2 ssse3 sse4_1 nls xvmc automount -debug extras gdu policykit consolekit alsa asyncns avahi caps glib ipv6 jack libsamplerate realtime tcpd udev pulseaudio jpeg tiff svg -examples -test sqlite 3dnow cpudetection bash-completion gnome-keyring nautilus fam gstreamer libnotify opengl mp3 lzo lzma zip lm_sensors lto graphite bootstrap -crashreporter ipc system-sqlite webm pgo 64bit vdpau gconf fuse consolekit socialweb automount packagekit archive gdu udev icu nvidia video_cards_nvidia secure-delete threads cairo png apng jpeg2k svga svg gmp ogg flac curl gd java glibc-omitfp libffi jemalloc"

LINGUAS="es"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" 

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ http://gentoo-euetib.upc.es/mirror/gentoo/" 

SYNC="rsync://rsync.fr.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"
```

/etc/locale.gen:

```
es_ES.UTF-8 UTF-8

es_ES@euro ISO-8859-15

```

/etc/env.d/02locale:

```
LC_ALL="es_ES.UTF-8"

LANG="es_ES.UTF-8"

```

Este es el actual (con el que hice la instalación de Gnome) pero voy a cambiarlo a:

```
LC_ALL="es_ES.UTF-8"

LANG="es_ES.UTF-8"

LC_MESSAGES=POSIX

LC_COLLATE=C

```

Quiero cambiar esto por el tema de la ordenación de ficheros/carpetas y porque prefiero que los mensajes de consola me salgan en inglés (ayuda mucho cuando tengo que buscar info sobre algún error/warning en Internet y para reportar errores). Pero pienso que esto no debería afectar negativamente al entorno de Gnome. 

Aunque aquí tengo dudas de si debería cambiar:

```
LC_ALL=
```

Ya que si lo dejo como está me parece que LC_ALL toma preferencia sobre los otros dos valores "LC_...".

Otro cambio con respecto a la vez anterior es la selección de perfil. La que tengo ahora es:

```
  [6]   default/linux/amd64/10.0/no-multilib *
```

No me interesa compilar/instalar nada en 32bits.

He instalado "gnome-light" para instalar lo mínimo y ahora estoy añadiendo, poco a poco, el resto de programas que suelo usar.

Otra cosa que cambié fue el "/etc/X11/gdm/locale.alias" (borré todos los idiomas, no los necesito, excepto el español):

```
Spanish         es_ES.UTF-8,es_ES
```

Creo que no me dejo nada. Sobre el resto de problemas, acabo de empezar y todavía no he tenido tiempo de probar mucho más. Pero creo que, esta vez, conseguiré instalar un Gnome funcional y en español en Gentoo. 

Un saludo.

AÑADO:

Si pongo "LC_MESSAGES=POSIX" me aparecen algunas cosas en inglés y otras en español. Así que he cambiado el fichero /etc/env.d/02locale a:

```
LANG="es_ES.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE="C"

```

y en mi .bashrc (y en el del usuario root) he añadido al final:

```
export LC_MESSAGES="POSIX"

```

De esta manera el sistema se mantiene en español excepto la ordenación y los mensajes de consola.

----------

